

Show HN: Deebrief, a better way to comment on YouTube videos - rpandey1234
http://www.deebrief.com

======
rpandey1234
The majority of Youtube comments are garbage, so we built Deebrief to allow
for insightful comments and interesting questions at particular times in a
video. For a good example, see
[http://www.deebrief.com/#!/consume/53a37a3ba109a8020091e663](http://www.deebrief.com/#!/consume/53a37a3ba109a8020091e663)

~~~
anjneymidha
Nice Rahul!

------
joshbaptiste
Really good, to be honest I really don't see me using a separate website to
comment on youtube videos, would be a good product to be brought by Google and
integrate natively though.

------
aostiles
Cool idea! This adds a new dimension to YouTube videos. Also, great name!

------
ajaykp
Pretty nice way to comment on video and highlight the portion you like.

------
sprremix
So it's like SoundCloud, but for videos?

~~~
rpandey1234
yep exactly

------
dested
Great idea

------
ajaykp
Fantastic

